# Received added bonus of $79 added to my account



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

So, I was about to throw in the towel, when I received my last payment and it was a lot more than I expected. Well, $79 extra is a lot when I'm only expecting $130. 
Is this something that will stay for a while. It was called Winter Warmup regular hours. 
Apparently Uber doesn't want to kill off all their drivers...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hmmmm guess its a west coast thing,nothing on the east coast


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Keep the app on for 50 minutes out of every hour, get one ride minimum per hour average and keep a 90% acceptance rate for the whole week and you are guaranteed a minimum. They sent you an email a while back just describing all this


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

im on the east coast, havent seen a guarantee in months
i think they only do guarantees in markets that have a lower pay scale, we get $1.25/mile and 25cents/minute out here


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

yeah you get twice more than Kentucky drivers


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> yeah you get twice more than Kentucky drivers


yikes
i would only drive during the higher guarantee times then


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Winter Warm Up *Regular Hours Payment (Mon-Thur)* ---->Congrats, you earned $15.01 per hour during regular hours (Mon-Thur). Since you grossed more than $14 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!

Winter Warm Up *Regular Hours Payment (Fri-Sun) *---->Congrats, you earned $17.41 per hour during regular hours (Fri-Sun). Since you grossed more than $14 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

The winter warmup deal here in So Cal is $26/hr peak, $20/hr regular and$16/hr off-peak. It says that you must accept at least 90% of trips, average at least 1 trip/hour, be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked and must complete trips in my area. Well, I worked my but off today 3 hours from about 9am to noon and from 12:30pm to a little after 3:30pm and only took 9 trips, $55, took at least 1 trip/hour, accepted all trips (but had about 4 cancellations), kept my app running for 3 solid hours or a little more each time and all trips were in my area. So do you guys think I'll get an extra $65 today? I hope so because it's almost not worth getting less than $10/hour. In fact, I got $9.16/hour today. That is what minimum wage is in my area. Soon to be $10/hour.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You have to accept 90% of your pings all week not just today.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You have to accept 90% of your pings all week not just today.


I accept all pings. I've only declined one ping and that was before the promotion started and I was totally stuck in traffic and couldn't move so it would have taken me a half hour or more to reach the rider.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tell us when you get your paycheck next week


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

I will.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

welp the low rates hit my area
so i only drive for the $20 and $26/hr gurantees


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You have to accept 90% of your pings all week not just today.


You're right. And they also average your hourly all week long too. So if you have one day that you worked 4 hours but only averaged $10/hr but worked several other days that averaged much higher, they take all the days that week and average them and then make it $20/hr. That's ok with me. I hope they keep it up otherwise I may quit since I'd probably only average about $15/hr or less. This is a lot of miles and gas to put on our personal cars for that kind of money.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Amazing someone didn't know how the guarantees work or that there was one and yet found a way to get $79 extra when they only earned $130. I guess being dumb and blind works better than actually trying to get a better ratio of guarantee money to earned fare money.


----------

